# Colour temperature slider



## G-no (May 1, 2017)

How come the temperature slider in the Lr develop module works counter-intuitive.
The more you decrease the °K (2.000 min) the cooler the image.  Dragging the slider to the right 
(50.000 max) gives a warmer image.  My question : in lighting devices such as LED's or fluorescent lights, the higher the degrees Kelvin (°K) the cooler the light. This is opposite to the Lr temp. slider.
What's the idea behind this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2017)

Hi G-no. It's because you're choosing a color temperature to compensate for. Here's the longer more geeky answer: Backwards Color Temperature – Ask Tim Grey


----------

